# OutOfMemoryError: Java heap space troz -Xms1024m



## Knax (12. Jan 2009)

Hallo,

möchte einen Chart darstellen, dafür brauche ich einen Array mit über 100 mil Werten
bekommen aber diese Exception : "Exception in thread "main" java.lang.OutOfMemoryError: Java heap space"

*start parameter von Eclipse *: eclipse.exe -vmargs -Xmx1024m -Xms1024m -Xss1024k -XXermSize=256m -XX:MaxPermSize=256m -XX:+AggressiveHeap -XX:+AggressiveOpts -XX:+UseParallelOldGC -XXarallelGCThreads=2 -XX:ThreadPriorityPolicy=1 -Xverify:none





```
public MemoryMaxSize() {
		
		int [] gFeld = new int [100000000]; // 100 Mil
	}
```

Kennt jemand eine Lösung dafür?

Danke


----------



## SlaterB (12. Jan 2009)

du gibts Eclipse jede Menge Speicher, davon bekommen aber aus Eclipse gestartete Java-Programme nix ab,
schaue dir die Run../ Run-Configurations an, 
Arguments, VM Arguments


----------



## Knax (14. Jan 2009)

jop, genau das richtige!


----------

